# Ways To Prevent A Lot Of Algae From Growing...



## AquaShrimp (Jun 3, 2008)

How do i prevent most of the algae in my tank from growing? Well, here is the best way to prevent a lot of algae from growing and increasing the amounts of water changes. Reducing the hours of light use in your tank, how many hours should i leave the light on in a tank? The best maximum is around 9-10 hours daily, that would keep a healthy tank and reduce higher percentages of water changes. Hopefully, this will help you take care of your tank better.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

So where is the OP going here?? Was there a question in there or is this just an epiphany?

Weeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## Sizz (Apr 28, 2008)

He's just trying to get his signature out more to advertise that website. Look at all his posts, mostly idiotic nonsense.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

School's out, People. Happens every Year. In a few months things will be more back to "Normal".....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

I thought the order is Question>Answer (correct answer) unless we are playing Jeopardy here, if then i say "What is a wrong way to deal with algae?"


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL at this thread!


----------



## Lifer (Jun 5, 2008)

algae is part of the normal eco system of aquatic plants. they will alway be there like this song i know of.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

*"QUESTION--- What is the purpose of this thread?"*


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

see post #4!


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

No, no, no. See Post #5. He's a kid. What age--I don't know. School's out, folks. *AGAIN:* This happens *EVERY* Year.......Hello?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

well...i don't like to beat up on kids...but the rest of his posts are more out of left field than this one! thanks to this guy, i think the last place I'll go look for answers to any of my questions will be liveaquaria.com...seriously...what a strange signature? And because of his avatar I feel like he's yelling at me - loudly with his eyes closed - whenever he types! 

Oh yeah - I wasn't here last year for "summer school," so I'm still being broken in...


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Right, so just put it in perspective. There should be 1 or 2 more, maybe 3. Probably not quite as, uh, um, "extreme" (?), but they should show up any time......Sadly, one of them hangs around for the long-term though......but they usually end up being a bit more, uh, "user-friendly". :hihi: 

Its just that time of the year. When I was a wee-lad we got like 3 months off. Today its what? 6-8 weeks or something like that. Shoot, maybe there is a God afterall.......:thumbsup:




ColeMan said:


> And because of his avatar I feel like he's yelling at me - loudly with his eyes closed - whenever he types!


I know--its a riot too.....:hihi: Same with Motomaro's Frog---Adds serious intensity to every post! :tongue: I feel the same way......:thumbsup:


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

so they're shortening kids' summer break (essentially extending the school year) and still kids are ending up dumber than ever (big story on NPR this morning with Diane Rhem - kids go to school but are stupid anyway)...sounds like things are in great shape!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ Yeah I was watching CNN news this morning before work and they were talking about words that school children consistently can't spell, and how they need to lower standards so that our children will appear to be not so dumb (in comparison to the EU)... And the words were like "banana" and "dwarf."

??!!!

BANANA?!

and DWARF??!!

ARE YOU KIDDING ME??!!!

[sigh] Kids these days....


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

i just heard this: only 2 out of 7 people can identify Iraq correctly on a map...

this came after quoting ambrose bierce "war is god's way of teaching americans geography..." we've been behind the curve for a long time now...


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

I am suprised that you dont solve algea by going to live aquaria.com


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry, folks, but it all falls back on the parents. The system is rooted at home and the home's today are filled with weak parents. Look at how many "Adult" children still live at home with mommy. Yeah, those in their 20's sure, but I'm really talking about those in their *30's, 40's, 50's, and even 60's.*

Going to go before I even get started......:thumbsup:


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I love the "There, Their & They're" missuses. I just think "wow"


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

With a sig like that, you'd think they'd ban the poster.........:thumbsup: 

Then you no longer have an issue and rightly so.
Has this poster ever donated to the site here? Ever paid $ for a silver or bronze or a gold membership?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ashappar (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm half convinced that AquaShrimp is a spambot, and not a very entertaining one.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

fishsandwitch said:


> I am *suprised* that you *dont* solve *algea* by going to live aquaria.com





fishsandwitch said:


> I know am not THAT bad at *spellin*!


You may want to change your signature.:icon_roll


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

> *If *Y*ou *D*on't *S*tand *B*ehind *O*ur *T*roops, *P*lease *F*eel *F*ree *T*o Stand *I*n *F*ront *O*f *T*hem!*


He He. "Pot, meet kettle" not spelled incorrectly, but it is grammatically incorrect.

He he.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

fishsandwitch said:


> I am suprised that you dont solve algea by going to live aquaria.com


This made me literally LOL!!! Haha, this thread is the best! 

"Thanks, LiveAquaria Spambot!!!"


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> With a sig like that, you'd think they'd ban the poster.........:thumbsup:
> 
> Then you no longer have an issue and rightly so.
> Has this poster ever donated to the site here? Ever paid $ for a silver or bronze or a gold membership?
> ...


Come on Tom, you didn't know that just doing some water changes makes the algae go away?!? 

I agree... he weighs the same as a duck, Throw him into the pond and see if he floats!!!


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Naja002 said:


> Sorry, folks, but it all falls back on the parents. The system is rooted at home and the home's today are filled with weak parents. Look at how many "Adult" children still live at home with mommy. Yeah, those in their 20's sure, but I'm really talking about those in their *30's, 40's, 50's, and even 60's.*
> 
> Going to go before I even get started......:thumbsup:


i had this typed into my previous post, but deleted it; i think it deserves to go up now: parents with stupid kids should be ashamed of themselves...there's a study going on right now regarding "background television," in which researchers are trying to determine what effects (if any) having a television on in the house for 6 hours a day (the average american child is exposed to 6 hours of non-written media per day) has on child development. To be quite frank, I'm frightened to learn the results of this study...I like tv, and my parents didn't impose "tv hours" and I'm normal (i think), but that was in the 80's...you know? I was watching sesame street and reading rainbow, not maury povich and tila tequila...come on parents! Raise your kids!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

When I was growing up, I could watch TV till 6pm or play with friends till 6pm. At 6 I started my homework till dinner time. After dinner I was back at my desk doing homework. If I didnt have homework I was to sit at my desk reading until bedtime. No exceptions except school or church functions. Period. The only time I was allowed to watch TV outside of this schedule was if there was a TV show on that I had to watch for school.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> He He. "Pot, meet kettle" not spelled incorrectly, but it is grammatically incorrect.
> 
> He he.


I never made any claims...*fshfanatic*.
I wanted to put more emphasis and feeling into my sig...get it? :icon_wink


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

ColeMan said:


> i had this typed into my previous post, but deleted it; i think it deserves to go up now: parents with stupid kids should be ashamed of themselves...there's a study going on right now regarding "background television," in which researchers are trying to determine what effects (if any) having a television on in the house for 6 hours a day (the average american child is exposed to 6 hours of non-written media per day) has on child development. To be quite frank, I'm frightened to learn the results of this study...I like tv, and my parents didn't impose "tv hours" and I'm normal (i think), but that was in the 80's...you know? I was watching sesame street and reading rainbow, not maury povich and tila tequila...come on parents! Raise your kids!


Don't forget the crappy music that the kids are force fed today...


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ I'm 30, so I was raised by Jim Henson's productions (back in the golden era of sesame street!), and my mom told me that at 3 years old I had learned to spell, and she said it was specifically because of the show "Electric Company."

How many times do you hear people saying "My little Billy learnt how to spell by watching that dang ol' World's Wildest Police Chases!!" ????


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Don't forget the crappy music that the kids are force fed today...


don't even get me started on this one...what ever happened to people playing their own instruments? or writing their own songs? or not sucking?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Church said:


> ^ I'm 30, so I was raised by Jim Henson's productions (back in the golden era of sesame street!), and my mom told me that at 3 years old I had learned to spell, and she said it was specifically because of the show "Electric Company."
> 
> How many times do you hear people saying "My little Billy learnt how to spell by watching that dang ol' World's Wildest Police Chases!!" ????


I learned to read by the age of 3 as well - my mom thanks sesame street combined with her own efforts - i had an alphabet banner thing in my closet upstairs when i was like 2; my mom used to sit in there and teach me how phonics before i even had a memory! I am endlessly thankful to this day...moms are the greatest!


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Church said:


> *"QUESTION--- What is the purpose of this thread?"*




Enter-Frickin-tainment, man--Enter-Frickin-tainment! :hihi:


----------



## GIO590 (Jun 25, 2007)

LoL great responce Church! 

But yah as a college student who graduated from high school 2 years ago, I have to say the system is failing at least in florida...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Trolls, spammers, hacks, et al, all using poor spelling, it's "part of their guise".
If they write in normal English, someone might figure out who they are.
Poor English also pours fire on their intent, albeit for the infamy rather than good will. This gets folks goat and they go off and spend a long time harping on that, which supports the spammers original intent: to make the post popular.

Best thing to do: ban the spam, ignore the drivel.
The more popular the thread, the more folks will link to that stupid site.

Personally, I'd ban them and then delete any threads with the link.
It's sort of funny, they are bashing this very site and suggesting folks go to their site in the sig. That's really asking to be banned.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bk828 said:


>


omg haha


----------



## kev311 (Jun 13, 2008)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

nobody knows...but whoever started it seems to be no longer with us...


----------



## Arab (Jun 14, 2008)

*???What Is Going On???*

The Planted Tank Forum wasn't made to put stupid posts, it was to support the other people that need help in something, "most idiotic nonsense"???? Is That called supporting Planted Tank? I guess not...Let's all try to be better...Thanks.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ Are you sympathizing with the OP? :flick:


----------



## Arab (Jun 14, 2008)

Church said:


> ^ Are you sympathizing with the OP? :flick:


No I'm not, I'm just saying, let's try to make Planted Tank a better place, not a horrible place, and also, WHAT THE HECK DOES OP STAND FOR!?!?!?!, It annoys ME!!!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ I responded to your PM, but I'll post here too: relax, this IS all friendly banter here. Everyone was responding to a useless spam thread. Don't be turned off by how you're perceiving this thread. Stick around a bit, and you'll see that everyone IS friendly, and this place is all about helping one another out. It is not, however, the place to come to pimp your website, unless you pay contributing member fees...

Welcome to the PLanted Tank!!!!!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

This entire thread sickens me. While I may not have an appreciation for the initial post, I find the belittling of others in here to be even worse. I came here expecting a genuine conversation, not an entire thread of people spending their time throwing stones at others.

This thread is beneath the respect due to this board. I hope it ends very quickly. Let's not allow something like this thread bring out the worst in us all.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

But its not really people throwing stones at others.. Its just one person making the wrong move in his way of posting and others pointed it out for him/her.. Nothing wrong here.. Theres other threads on this board which are 10x worse than this and im surprised a mod hasnt done anything about it..


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

To be honest, I actually thought this thread would be locked many pages ago.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I've just reported my own post asking that this thread be checked out and, if deemed appropriate, locked. Too many good people on this board to have a thread like this bring us all down.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

i think you're overreacting a bit; the thread should be locked, fine, I'll give you that...but not because it's mean-spirited, rather because it has absolutely no point. Mods, have at it. Don;t even bother locking it...just delete it.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Finally had a second to tear myself away from working, and stumbled upon this gem of a thread!

Wonderful stuff! Time to close it down.

Thanks to all who sent alerts on it!


Mike


----------

